# Honda 300 rearend



## bruteforce8989

Got a honda 300 and it has a bad rear end and was wondering How hard is it to put new gears in the rear end and about how long would it take? And what all would I have to do to make it 4x4


----------



## bump530

Its not too bad of a job to rebuild the rear end. Having a blind hole bearing puller and a tool to remove the pinon lock nut make the job alot easier.

Making it 4 wheel drive? thats a different story. There is a kid that is selling 2 almost complete parts bikes for $700. If your wanting 4wd, i would recommend either buying the parts from him or the whole set up. the 2wd frame would take alot to make work plus you have to split the cases and prolly have to replace the cases. Im not sure that the 2wd cases will accept the t-case.


----------



## bruteforce8989

U wouldn't happen to have the tools would u and I would buy those bikes but I just got laid off and I'm trying to get ready for nats but if I wasn't I would get them I been wonting one for a wile


----------



## bump530

Yup I do have the tools.


----------



## bruteforce8989

If I ran down to Deridder would u mind pulling them off for me and on the 2 part bikes does that kid have a good rea rend he wonts to get rid of?


----------



## bump530

Neither bikes have a good rear end. Actually one doesnt have one at all.

Yea I can pull them out. I would actually recommend just building the pinion nut tool. Here is a picture of the one i built. I think you can see the size of the pipe fittings I used.


----------



## bruteforce8989

Ok when would u be able to do it? And I'll probably build one once I look at yours better u can text me if its faster 3378420343


----------



## swampthing

1 1/4" square tube fits perfectly inside the pinion nut, then turn it with a pipe or crescent wrench.... TADA!! good luck with the project.


----------



## bruteforce8989

Thanks I'll have to see if I have any laying around hopefully I do.wouldnt happen to know of any other mods for a 300 would you


----------

